# Akku Erstaufladung - Zuerst ganz entladen oder sofor laden?



## funnytommy (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hab mir gerade ein neues Asus Notebook gekauft (Asus A6VA Q026H)
Nun habe ich eine Frage zu dem Akku:
Der Akku ist wenn man ihn aus der Verpackung nimmt schon zu ca. 36% geladen. Soll man nun den Akku ganz entladen bevor man ihn das erste Mal aufläd oder gleich an den Strom und volladen lassen? Was ist das beste für den Akku
Und noch eine Frage, wie oft sollte man den Akku ganz entladen? Nach jedem aufladen? Einmal pro Woche

Vielend Dank scho mal jetzt für eure Antworten, 

mfg Tom


----------

